# help me



## reee (Oct 28, 2006)

i am wondering what the hell is wrong with me. I have had severe depression and social anxiety my whole life, and i think i just might have gotten slight dr/dp in the last year. It started maybe a year after i was smoking weed heavily. i would always get more self-conscious and anxious while high but i loved the escape and giggles with friends. I started to get more nervous and paranoid(duh) after a while, but something new has happened. I see colored dots alot, more so when im in a dark area. I also see floaters and that thing when there is one image but you see two of them(like after you cry, you know that vision when your eyes are wet when you look at a light.) I dont really feel to detached thats the funny thing. Only when im high i feel like my arms are not familiar like when i hold them out. I feel really dreamy but thats only cause im stoned. the blotches,stattic vision, and colored dots are worrying me. If im in a dark room and ther eis an object infront of me i will have trouble seeing it cause its blocked by the dots. I dont think its HPPD cause ive only tripped a couple times. Im also thinking if i have slight schizo, im always looking behind me cause i think some will be there(probably cause my huge fear of ghosts) please any info or help is higly appreciated.


----------



## Max_Power (Oct 26, 2006)

most people do get dissociative symptoms due to drugs. My best suggestion would be to see a doctor, tell them your symtoms, tell them you've heard about dp/dr and ask if they think it might be that?

Good luck though.

-Max Power


----------



## Jud (Nov 4, 2006)

First stop smoking weed cuz thats what started this whole thing with me. I have read before that one of the side effects are being paranoid. But ya i know what ur saying about the dots and colors and if u stare at something for a while it starts to move right? If i dont take my klonopin which is an anti anxity pill, i get really on edge and paranoid too. The slightest things will scare me like what u said ghosts. Nobody without anxity would be scared of ghosts u know? but ya like what max power said go c a doc and tell him about dp and dr and if i were u i would try a anti anxity pill b4 anything else cuz anti psychotics have some side effects. dont tell the doc u think ur schizo unless u actually see things that arnt there or hear voices in your head. but ya i wish u the best of luck hopefully i helped out a little bit


----------

